# Linux installation auf mac



## Waschmaschine (9. Juni 2002)

also ich hab nu noch ne pladde für meinen mac gekrischt und da dachte ich mir: mach doch linux drauf. genauer gesagt linux mandrake 8.2 ich pack die pladde also rein fang an zu installn. er meint bei der partitionierung das kein platz frei ist. ich mach alle partitionen von der pladde sag ihm automatisch erstellen und er macht das alles ich kligge weiter und dann kommt ne fehlermeldung:

need bootstrap partition to boot system

was genau will mir linux damit sagen  

ps. platte is unter osX schon initialisiert


----------

